# Unbelievable.



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

My STBXW actually had the nerve, nay, the brass bloody GALL to ask me for a quickie divorce done on the internet. :rofl:

I literally cannot understand the crass mentality, the total lack of class, the idea that she can just wave a magic wand and have it torn up via a few clicks of a button. 

She "Doesn't see any need to get solicitors involved". Well, I'm quite sure she doesn't. I on the other hand am quite happy about this news, as it means she has an inkling of just how much she's shot herself in the foot. 

I've had an off the record chat with a Family Law expert who is a family friend, and she assures me my STBXW is going to have the absolute shock of her life in terms of maintenance payments. 

I'm going to do what is morally correct in terms of finances, honour certain debts in the name of keeping it amicable, but it's a good feeling to know that inside the velvet glove is the cold hard iron of reality should it need to be wielded.


----------



## dhpoolman (Sep 4, 2011)

Some times they can seem so COLD!
I'm sorry, we all are going through the same thing!


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

My STBX is also going to keel over when he finds out how much he is going to lose out of his paycheck every month.

I also saw a family law lawyer and got my facts straightened out. In my state, since I have been a stay at home mom for over 8 years, and we've been married over 10 yrs, his decision is going to cost lots.

But HE wants the divorce, not me.


----------



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

dhpoolman said:


> Some times they can seem so COLD!
> I'm sorry, we all are going through the same thing!


I don't understand how someone you can spend a great portion of your life with, the mother of your children, can reveal themselves as such a throroughly loathsome individual, and you've never noticed they were like that the whole time. 

Trying to be noble, "feeding the good wolf" if you will, is so hard in the face of cold and intentional indifference. I'm not out revenge, but I hope in my heart of hearts there will be a day of reckoning for every second of this agony I am being put through as a direct result of one persons total selfishness.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The ones done via the internet are cheap but generally good for divorce cases where not much is being disputed.

Remember--she doesn't get to dictate how you divorce. If you want an attorney, get one. 

Have either of you filed?


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

The Count said:


> I don't understand how someone you can spend a great portion of your life with, the mother of your children, can reveal themselves as such a throroughly loathsome individual, and you've never noticed they were like that the whole time.
> 
> Trying to be noble, "feeding the good wolf" if you will, is so hard in the face of cold and intentional indifference. I'm not out revenge, but I hope in my heart of hearts there will be a day of reckoning for every second of this agony I am being put through as a direct result of one persons total selfishness.


They are not that person no more. And you can believe that person called Karma is real...what goes around comes around and it will one day. Not trying to wish bad on no one but dang would be nice to know they face what we face. Just keep your head up do the right thing.


----------

